# Forum Downtime This Wednesday [Completed]



## Jeremy (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello, everyone. In preparation for the increased activity we anticipate this year with the new game releasing, we will be moving TBT to a new server. This will cause the forum to be down for a lengthy period of time starting *around 5 AM EST on Wednesday January 23rd*. Unfortunately, we don't know the exact time the site will be back and it will likely take over a full day. In the meantime, you can use our Discord to chat, which is also where we will post updates.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 21, 2019)

Exciting!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 21, 2019)

yeehaw can't wait for the TBT premium update


----------



## Dy1an (Jan 21, 2019)

Gotta be prepared I guess


----------



## cornimer (Jan 21, 2019)

Oooh that's exciting
But what am I going to do for literally all of Wednesday...yikes I need a life


----------



## Peter (Jan 21, 2019)

I thought this was going to be some elaborate forum joke until you edited it...


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

oh sounds cool!


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 21, 2019)

But the discord link doesn’t work for me....


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2019)

Cool, we moving up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

I am excited to see Bell Tree’s future.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

This game's got me so hyped! Not only will I get to sit and experience a brand new AC game since May 2014, but I'll also get to see this forum at an all-time high again! I wasn't active when New Leaf was released so this is quite exciting!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Oooh that's exciting
> But what am I going to do for literally all of Wednesday...yikes I need a life



I feel this so much lmaoo


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2019)

Just to be clear, this is purely a behind the scenes move to hopefully ensure better stability in the future (as some of you have surely noticed issues in the past few years at times), you won't see anything change. As mentioned in some previous threads though, we also have other big and more exciting plans for TBT's future soon but that's for another time -- not this week.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 21, 2019)

oh boy, maintenance bells!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh boy, maintenance bells!



Yes please I am cold and hungry please give a poor member some TBT


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh boy, maintenance bells!



yes we need bells!


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2019)

in excited


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> yes we need bells!



So do I. I seek going back to 10k TBT, then 20k TBT. And then I would’ve got everything I wanted from this site. But I can’t expect a lot so soon, but I would like a little treat from the staff that they give everyone.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Yay exciting! I'll miss you guys. Here's to the future <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2019)

Exciting!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## rianne (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, I guess I have to figure out what to do in that downtime. Hmm. 

Thanks for the announcement. <:


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 21, 2019)

That's awesome and exciting news that TBT is upgrading servers!  I'm looking forward to seeing the performance improvements!  Hopefully, this means shop restocks won't freeze whenever they occur in the future! xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 21, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Yay exciting! I'll miss you guys. Here's to the future <3



this is now making me want to get that squidward clip at the ready for the next period of unexpected downtime post-server moving


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

Maintenance bells? Wuh?

Ooh boi, guess I'll distract myself with the Xbox 360 or my Wii all day.

Also yay someone used EST time so I can actually understand it.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is now making me want to get that squidward clip at the ready for the next period of unexpected downtime post-server moving



Dude I was jUST THINKING ABOUT POSTING THAT!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 21, 2019)

I wonder what this is about.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What I mean is, any changes and new stuff?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 21, 2019)

This is the apocalypse


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 21, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I wonder what this is about.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What I mean is, any changes and new stuff?



currently, just behind the scenes stuff to make the site run smoother

any possible changes will likely be unintentional and a byproduct of the move (that should hopefully get fixed up as they arise)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

tbt bells as compensation please


But ayy, keep going.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2019)

is this a preface to the downtime?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 22, 2019)

Woot! Forums are coming back <3


----------



## Bcat (Jan 22, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes please I am cold and hungry please give a poor member some TBT



tbt for the poor, gov?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Great, _now_ how will I loaf off at work when I don't want to write? 

Thanks for the heads up, guys. Looking forward to seeing what the future of TBT brings.


----------



## matt (Jan 22, 2019)

Don't you use load balancers? With load balancer , incoming traffic is distributed across multiple servers, you can disable routing to individual servers whilst you upgrade them


----------



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2019)

Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> This is the apocalypse



It is time to assert our dominance and prepare to create a dictatorship, my gummy bear brotha from anotha motha


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 22, 2019)

matt said:


> Don't you use load balancers? With load balancer , incoming traffic is distributed across multiple servers, you can disable routing to individual servers whilst you upgrade them



I'm not sure who they use as a host, but load balancing would not be a bad idea at all especially if the site got really big in the future!  If they use Amazon Web Services as a host, I know load balancing is really affordable on there and not too difficult to set up.


----------



## duckykate (Jan 22, 2019)

this is an outrage i need at least 5000 bells of compensation


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> It is time to assert our dominance and prepare to create a dictatorship, my gummy bear brotha from anotha motha



we shall rise.... it is our time


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 22, 2019)

katezilla said:


> this is an outrage i need at least 5000 bells of compensation



yes lol


----------



## Laudine (Jan 22, 2019)

katezilla said:


> this is an outrage i need at least 5000 bells of compensation





Wildtown said:


> yes lol



I don't see why not! Here you go:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 22, 2019)

but iirc, the smallest individual bell size you can have in-game is a value of 100 bells

therefore, that right there is 500000 bells


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2019)

please donate guys we're being furloughed


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2019)

can you believe the forums aren't kill yet?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 24, 2019)

seems like the forums are back !!!


----------



## duckykate (Jan 24, 2019)

Laudine said:


> I don't see why not! Here you go:



haha that was very funny i am Laughing Out Loud right now


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2019)

I can tell the loading times are faster now. It could just be from the current lack of activity but it's quite significant.

Looking forward to see what's in store for TBT after the release of AC 2019!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2019)

If you can see this, it's back for you. It may take a bit for some people, depending on their ISP, where they live, etc. However, you may still experience errors even if the pages are loading.


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2019)

now would be a hilarious time for a restock


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice to see some of you on the discord chat yesterday. Never used the discord for belltreeforums before, although I regularly use discord for Pok?mon go. p!catch was fun...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2019)

So when I check the main page, it says that I’m not logged in, but when I read the forums, it says that I am as it will let me post.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 24, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So when I check the main page, it says that I’m not logged in, but when I read the forums, it says that I am as it will let me post.



I have the same problem right now


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2019)

The forums made it

Woooooo


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 24, 2019)

Help! I have a permanent notification stuck to me due to the side effects of the forum move. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why are my posts not showing up?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2019)

If you want to make things load, you might need a refreshing experience on this site.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 24, 2019)

Help! I have a permanent notification stuck to me due to the side effects of the forum move, and my posts aren?t showing up!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 24, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnddddddddd

we're back!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 24, 2019)

where my compensation bells?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 24, 2019)

That loading speed, oh my. OHMY, IT'S FAST. WOOOOOOAHHHHHHH. *time travels 5 years in the future*


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2019)

Yay we're back!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antonio said:


> That loading speed, oh my. OHMY, IT'S FAST. WOOOOOOAHHHHHHH. *time travels 5 years in the future*



IKR LIKE WHOA

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Why are my posts not showing up?



Having a similar problem, had to refresh twice to see it?


----------



## Valzed (Jan 24, 2019)

Woo hoo! The Bell Tree is back!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 24, 2019)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Help! I have a permanent notification stuck to me due to the side effects of the forum move, and my posts aren’t showing up!



Have you tried refreshing? I had that problem as well, but it seems to have gone away after refreshing the page.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I’m a liar the notification is back and it keeps showing me as being logged out haha.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2019)

i am not seeing threads update..


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 24, 2019)

Wow the site definitely feels faster  Welcome back everyone!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2019)

Getting a change old password screen but I can still log in and view some sections on the forums. Its buggy on my end.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2019)

If threads aren't updating and it seems like you don't know if you're logged in or not, there's still a caching issue that we are looking into. In the meantime, if you simply refresh the page it will reload correctly for you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm finally online damn


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm getting 403 forbidden errors, is that just part of the caching issues?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2019)

Zeppeli said:


> I'm getting 403 forbidden errors, is that just part of the caching issues?



Any thread with parentheses. Working on it, but in the meantime you can view the thread by removing the parentheses from the URL.


----------



## Tessie (Jan 24, 2019)

wait a sec its 11 pm why does the forum still show the sun
belltree was extremely important for my circadian rhythm as i used it for an indicator of the time outside bc i dont leave my house now im all confused :-((((


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2019)

Alrighty, the password expired screen is no longer a problem and im not signed in for eternity. Will report any more issues, but looks like the forums are running better.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hurray! TBT is back!  I definitely can tell the performance difference for sure!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

I came on yesterday and I thought they were going to change the forum look too, but I guess not.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Jan 25, 2019)

spare maintenance bells? spare maintenance bells anyone?


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2019)

We believe we have resolved all of the previously ongoing issues. Please let us know if you encounter any other problems!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

Justin said:


> We believe we have resolved all of the previously ongoing issues. Please let us know if you encounter any other problems!



yay


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Hurray! TBT is back!  I definitely can tell the performance difference for sure!



Same, so much faster finally  Gj guys.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 26, 2019)

No free TBT?  Smh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No free TBT?  Smh.



This forum is free to join. So there is free TBT, just not free TBT Bells.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2019)

We accidentally left the maintenance bells on the old server.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 27, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We accidentally left the maintenance bells on the old server.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We accidentally left the maintenance bells on the old server.



oh no you did not.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 27, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We accidentally left the maintenance bells on the old server.



Lies.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 27, 2019)

Waiting for the forums to return felt like a surprisingly long time.  I don't have as many sites to frequent as I used to before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 28, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> We accidentally left the maintenance bells on the old server.



I can find them, but first...

Does anyone have a submarine I can borrow? It might have sank 6,000 feet under the sea.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 29, 2019)

well, I have this:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> well, I have this:



Thanks! I’ll use that to find our maintenance Bells we deserve.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jan 31, 2019)

And if you find any Beatles in your submarine, let us know. It looks surprisingly... yellow. ^_^


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 1, 2019)

hoohoohoo hohoho ahahah chuckle chuckle chuckle teehee


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

WeiMoote said:


> And if you find any Beatles in your submarine, let us know. It looks surprisingly... yellow. ^_^



yellow like the forum bells :] c'mon staff


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Feb 1, 2019)

Thankyou for all the work!


----------

